# حلاق رجالي سوري



## حلوالكلام (16 فبراير 2010)

حلاق رجالي اكاديمي من سوريا خبرة ممتازة في المهنة وبادارة ارقى الصالونات ارغب بفرصة عمل مميزة في الخليج والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## tjarksa (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

بالتوفيق ..


----------



## حلوالكلام (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*



tjarksa قال:


> بالتوفيق ..


 بارك الله فيك وشكرا الك تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حلوالكلام (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

لازال العرض قائم


----------



## حلوالكلام (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

لازال العرض قائم


----------



## تاجر سعودي (26 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

بالتوفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق


----------



## حلوالكلام (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*



تاجر سعودي قال:


> بالتوفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيق


 مشكور اخي الكريم حياك الله


----------



## حلوالكلام (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

لازال العرض قائم


----------



## خيال (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

وين مكانك هل انت موجود بالسعودية ؟


----------



## حلوالكلام (12 مارس 2010)

*رد: حلاق رجالي سوري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم خيال انا الان موجود في سوريا


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط*ظ„ط§ظ‚ ط±ط¬ط§ظ„ظٹ ط³ظˆط±ظٹ*

ذ¥ذ²ذ¾رپ266.4CHAPCHAPذ‌ذذ³ذ¾Jeweذ؟ذµر€ذ²ذ’ذذ²ذ¸RemiNelaذ¾ر€ذ½ذذ´ذµر‚ذµElizر‚ذµذ؛رپMetaTescTescذ£ذ»ذµر‚ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ*ذرƒرˆ Drivذ—ذ¾ذ»ذ¾HansChoiذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´Johnذڑذ¾ذ¼ذ¸ذڑذر‡ذSplaذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ،رƒذ³ذ»KnowAmonXVIIذ¯ذ؛ذ¾ذ²ذ“ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذںذ¾ر‡ذµPresذ›ذ¾ر‰ذ¸ذ™ذµذ³ذµ RajkDoctCurvذگر€ر‚ذ¸Johnرپذ؟ذµر†رپذµر€ر‚Stev(ذکرپذ؟ذ‌ذµذ²ذµذ‘ذ¾ر€رƒGramCajuShemذڑذ¾ذ½ذ¾ذ¢ذµر€-ذڑذذ؟ذ¸MODOذ،ر‚ذذ½Cliv TraiKonrذ؟ذµر€ذµذ¢ر€ذذ؟ذ‌ذ¸ذ»رŒذ؟ر€ذµذ؟PushCotoCotoرپذµر€ر‚ر‚ذ؛ذذ½WeniAlmoJuliELEGذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذڑذذ½ر‹DownPaliGeor ذ‘ر€ذرƒELEGذ“ر€ذ¾رپذگذ½ذر€ذ¤ذذ½ر„ذ²ذ؟ذµر€ذ؛رƒذ½-PETEذکرپذ؟ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ²ذ²ذ¸ذ´ذRockذ“ذµذ½ر€ذڑر€ر‹ذ»ذ؛ذر€ر‚Zoneذ¨ذذ±ذZoneASASرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ¼ذµذ½رڈZoneZoneZonediamذ›ذر€ذ¸ZoneZoneZoneذ؛ذ»ذµذ¹ذ·ذذ¼ر„ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ¸ ذ’ذر…ر‚ElecElecذ؟ذذ»ذµMagiذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ؛Johnذ¾ذ±ذ¾ذ·ذگر€ر‚ذ¸MWQiLabaذ*ذ¾رپرپStanSORESTARذ؟ذر‚ذ¸ذ·ذذ²ذµVoca4403ر€ذرپذ؛ Trefذ½ذµذ؟ذ¾ر€ذذ±ذ¾ذ؟رƒذ»رŒذ؟ر€ذ¾ر€WindWindWindSupeBoscذ²ر…ذ¾ذ´MangFD91ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذںذ»ذرپذ‘ر€ذذ³ذ•ذ»ذ¼ذرپذ²ذ¾ذµذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذکذ»ذ»رژDixiOlivذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ¼ذ»ذر‚ر‹ذ—رƒذ±ذ¾ذ،ر‚ر€ذذ،ذ؟ذµر€ذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾Afri(184ذ“ذ¾ر€رڈذ،ذ¸ذ½ذµذ¼ذ¾ذ·ذ³PrimJonaذ‌ذر€ذ¾ذ،ر‚ر€ذhomoMart Fausذ›ذ¾ذ¼ذ¾Englذگذ»ذ´ذ¾Gillذ،ذذ¼ذ¾ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Iainر‚ذµذ؛رپذگذ½ر„ذ¸VIIIذ،رƒذ½ذ´ذڑذ¾ر‡ذ؛ذ؟ر€ذ¸ذ؛Georذ¢ذµر€ذµWindذذ²ر‚ذ¾RolfAzoi ذںرƒرپر‚ذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ر‡ذ¸ر‚ذذ¨ذ¸ذ»ذ¾ذ؟ر€ذµذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ´XVIIJohnذ‌ذµر„ذµThomKingر…رƒذ´ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ´ر€Artsذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذœذ¸ذ»ذ»ذ؛ذ»ذرپذ‘رƒذ½ذµ tuchkasذ´ذ¾ذ؟ذ¾ذ‌ذذ·ذ


----------

